# Big Boy Down!!!



## doublelungdriller (Sep 23, 2009)

KILLED THIS 14 POINT AT 7:10 PM THIS AFTERNOON


HE CAME IN WITH ANOTHER BUCK JUST AS GOOD AS HIM!

RAGE 2 BLADE

BUCK IS 4 1/2 YEARS OLD WE (HUNTINFREAK22 & ME) THINK DUE TO T/C PICS FOR THE LAST 3 YEARS. HE WAS 184LB ON THE HOOF.


LOOKS LIKE HE WILL GO P&Y EASY


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh yea !!!   ...Niceun !!!


----------



## cpowel10 (Sep 23, 2009)

Man what a buck!!!!!!

That's awesome right there!


----------



## doublelungdriller (Sep 23, 2009)

bowanna said:


> Oh yea !!!   ...Niceun !!!



THANKS MAN!!!


THAT FEELS GOOD COMING FROM YOU

MR. P&Y KILLER.

THANKS


----------



## cpowel10 (Sep 23, 2009)

doublelungdriller said:


> THANKS MAN!!!
> 
> 
> THAT FEELS GOOD COMING FROM YOU
> ...



We  can call you Mr. P&Y killer too now


----------



## wks41 (Sep 23, 2009)

Man what a great buck.  I shot my buck tonight with the 2 blade rage.  What a good broad head.  Yours is bigger than mine.  Congrats hes gonna look great on the wall!


----------



## doublelungdriller (Sep 23, 2009)

cpowel10 said:


> we  can call you mr. P&y killer too now



i don't think he's going to make it. I have not put a rule on him yet. But with a metal tape i rough him at 134 gross.


But either way i'am proud it was a close try!


----------



## GSE (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice DEER. Where you on a food source?


----------



## ddd-shooter (Sep 23, 2009)

Wow, Congratulations!


----------



## doublelungdriller (Sep 23, 2009)

GSE said:


> Nice DEER. Where you on a food source?



yes it's raining red and white oaks in there. big oak trees about a 80 yard area of them. i'am set up for a n.w. wind and had it today i first saw them (2 bucks him & a big 8 point) about 90 yards away. it took them about 20 minutes to get down my way for a shot. i hung the stand last year and just showed up to hunt it this afternoon. had alot of t/c pics of them last year but never saw them. so this year i just stayed out of there all together until it was right for hunting. and then got lucky


----------



## short stop (Sep 23, 2009)

That  there is   a good 'un     ...... pics are  worth more words    ..But that  about sums  it  up ..


 congrads   to you .


----------



## satchmo (Sep 23, 2009)

That is an awesome buck man. Congratulations.


----------



## MissionMagnet (Sep 23, 2009)

Thats a pig right there, congrats!


----------



## Scooby (Sep 23, 2009)

You're starting the year off right. Good Buck.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 23, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Sep 23, 2009)

Congrats on a GREAT buck


----------



## hotamighty (Sep 23, 2009)

Man what a buck!! Congrats on a nice deer.


----------



## Lorri (Sep 23, 2009)

Congrats on your buck.


----------



## killNgrill (Sep 23, 2009)

awesome buck- congrats


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Sep 23, 2009)

great buck congrads.


----------



## rta47 (Sep 23, 2009)

Way to go ! Thats a stud.


----------



## nwgahunter (Sep 23, 2009)

Stud!


----------



## proside (Sep 23, 2009)

You dont need me to tell ya.

But I will.

Supa Nice buck WTG!!!


----------



## DaddyPaul (Sep 23, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## doublelungdriller (Sep 23, 2009)

thanks yall.

now i'am tired, i could't sleep last night, i was like a kid on christmas eve night


----------



## badboygolfer777 (Sep 23, 2009)

wow!!! congrats doublelung..I'm hunting that stand this afternoon for the big 8pt..be there around 5pm!


----------



## Nitro (Sep 23, 2009)

Great Buck!!!!!!!!!!!

Heck of a job on taking an awesome deer!  I know you are thrilled!

Congrats!


----------



## redneckcamo (Sep 23, 2009)

congrats too ya man ...... !!!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Sep 23, 2009)

Awesome deer.  Congrats to ya!


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 23, 2009)

Great buck ,Congrats !


----------



## southGAlefty (Sep 23, 2009)

Thats awesome man, congratulations! I got my money he goes P and Y


----------



## Lockhart Launcher (Sep 23, 2009)

congrats !


----------



## sfretwell (Sep 23, 2009)

Now that's a wall-hanga'!  Congrats on the nice buck!


----------



## parkerman (Sep 23, 2009)

He will look great on the wall...Congrats to you on a fine buck!!


----------



## Hunter Haven (Sep 23, 2009)

Congrats on a great buck.

You deserve it


----------



## Kelli (Sep 23, 2009)

Congrats! That is an awesome buck!


----------



## watermedic (Sep 23, 2009)

Great Buck!! I think he will make it.


----------



## miller (Sep 23, 2009)

Wow! Congrats that's an awesome deer!


----------



## Highintheshoulder (Sep 23, 2009)

Man, Thats a hoss. Congrats on a nice deer.


----------



## Michael Lee (Sep 23, 2009)

Good un man!!


----------



## ALL4HUNTIN (Sep 23, 2009)

WAHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOO....

Sweet buck...  Tripple congratz on that one !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 23, 2009)

you da man driller!!!!


----------



## Booner Killa (Sep 23, 2009)

I love it!!!!! Great deer and I'm glad you got him man. That will be a beautiful mount!!! Congrats.


----------



## trckdrvr (Sep 23, 2009)

Congrats..Very nice buck.


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Sep 23, 2009)

Congratulations!!


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice one.


----------



## Al White (Sep 23, 2009)

Congrats - nice buck!


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Sep 23, 2009)

very nice


----------



## K80 (Sep 23, 2009)

Congrats, nice buck!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 23, 2009)

Dang...very nice. Now go get his buddy.


----------



## Beagler282 (Sep 23, 2009)

Very nice deer!


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (Sep 23, 2009)

Lets hear the story.


----------



## Gadget (Sep 23, 2009)

Great bow buck!


----------



## BASS1FUN (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice one


----------



## COCHISE (Sep 23, 2009)

Yep Yep!


----------



## Dagger (Sep 23, 2009)

Awesome buck, congrats!


----------



## XJfire75 (Sep 23, 2009)

That's a good en right there! Send the 8 my way haha. 

Your off to a great start man!


----------



## braintree (Sep 23, 2009)

That's a great buck, congrats!


----------



## pnome (Sep 23, 2009)

Great buck!  Congrats!


----------



## dfhooked (Sep 23, 2009)

congrats, that is a great buck


----------



## BowChilling (Sep 23, 2009)

doublelungdriller said:


> thanks yall.
> 
> now i'am tired, i could't sleep last night, i was like a kid on christmas eve night



I would have been too! Congrats on an awesome deer!


----------



## JBax26 (Sep 23, 2009)

Very nice.  Congratulations


----------



## bubbabuck (Sep 23, 2009)

Another pig on your wall DLD !!!....Sir, you are the man again !!

Congrats on a fine beast and a great shot !!


----------



## GAGE (Sep 23, 2009)

Awesome buck man!


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Sep 23, 2009)

WOW, that is one heck of a buck. Congrats on a fine bowkill.


----------



## builderrwc (Sep 23, 2009)

Very nice buck, good job!


----------



## ryanwhit (Sep 23, 2009)

outstanding!!  Congrats on a fine buck.  I, too, think he will make p&y.


----------



## shadow2 (Sep 23, 2009)

great deer..congrats


----------



## BOWROD (Sep 23, 2009)

a great deer anywhere but im sure your even more proud knowing you got him in good ol 'GA ......AWESOME  deer congrats  !!!!!!


----------



## tony32 (Sep 23, 2009)

great deer man that is rage for ya


----------



## head buster (Sep 23, 2009)

P&Y or not that's a heck of a buck! Congrats


----------



## btgrogan (Sep 23, 2009)

Your patience certainly paid off with a nice trophy........CONGRATS!!


----------



## Taylor Co. (Sep 23, 2009)

Monroe Co. has some whoppers for sure! Way to go my man! That's just awesome! I am assuming that you are hunting in Monroe Co. around the Bolingbroke area...I live off of Rivoli in Nth. Macon.


----------



## livetohunt (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice buck...Did you enter him in the GON truck buck contest?


----------



## rockwalker (Sep 23, 2009)

oh baby!!! nice one for sure!


----------



## Ace1313 (Sep 23, 2009)

good looking buck.


----------



## Blisterapine (Sep 23, 2009)

Outtstanding!! Very nice buck! Congrats to you sir


----------



## doublelungdriller (Sep 23, 2009)

*thanks again yall*

yes i did kill him in monroe county (south west side of the county)



and no did not enter the gon buck contest.


----------



## djackson67 (Sep 23, 2009)

Awsome. that's the man right there.


----------



## deerslayer30 (Sep 23, 2009)

Congrats buddy, very nice deer!


----------



## Melissa (Sep 23, 2009)

congrats!


----------



## doublelungdriller (Sep 23, 2009)

Here's the #'s


right side.

21 1/2 m.b.

3 3/4 
1 1/4
8 1/2
8 3/4
5 1/4 
1

......
4 1/8
3 3/4
3 1/4
3


left side.

21 3/8 M.B.

4
1
7 3/4
8
5 1/8
2

......

4
3 5/8
3 1/4
3



inside spread is 16"

LOOKS LIKE A ROUGH GROSS OF 143"


----------



## SneekEE (Sep 23, 2009)

doublelungdriller said:


> KILLED THIS 14 POINT AT 7:10 PM THIS AFTERNOON
> 
> 
> HE CAME IN WITH ANOTHER BUCK JUST AS GOOD AS HIM!
> ...





I would have let him walk...  congrats!


----------



## nickel back (Sep 23, 2009)

thats a  good one there DD,congrats....


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 23, 2009)

Mega-Congrats on a hoss of a buck!  Lots to be proud of on that one with stick & string.  Thx for providing all the forum excitement.


----------



## Golightly (Sep 23, 2009)

Great buck!  Congratulations!


----------



## Steve Thompson (Sep 23, 2009)

Great Deer! What county?


----------



## HuntinFreak22 (Sep 23, 2009)

*Congrats*

Man, you broke our club rules for shooting a deer too small. 


Congrats on the great buck!


----------



## dturnersr (Sep 23, 2009)

Picture is worth a thousand words, meat in the freezer, and rack on the wall PRICELESS!


----------



## doublelungdriller (Sep 23, 2009)

HuntinFreak22 said:


> Man, you broke our club rules for shooting a deer too small.
> 
> 
> Congrats on the great buck!





hey man thanks for the help last night i know your tired!!

now go get that big 8 cuz


----------



## polkmarine (Sep 23, 2009)

*buck*

congrats on that awesome buck!!!!


----------



## doublelungdriller (Sep 23, 2009)

anybody guess the age?


here's the teeth.


----------



## TommyA(GA) (Sep 23, 2009)

I've read a lot of your posts and I can honestly say that I knew that I would see a post from you like this one someday soon.  Congrats man!  You deserve that deer for hunting him the way you did.  Go get the other one now and I'll be waiting for those pics also.


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 23, 2009)

Congrats on a great buck!!


----------



## nx95240 (Sep 23, 2009)

Congrats on the great buck!.. hope someday i see one like that in the woods..way to go ..


----------



## bowhunter2246 (Sep 23, 2009)

awesome!


----------



## BuckSlayer (Sep 23, 2009)

Fantastic bow buck!! Congrats!


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Sep 23, 2009)

WTG!! That's a fine deer!


----------



## Big Country (Sep 23, 2009)

You da man!


----------



## jasonC (Sep 23, 2009)

cuz, thats a heck of a deer.....congrats


----------



## Stumper (Sep 23, 2009)

Congrats on a awesome buck!!


----------



## ETK (Sep 23, 2009)

Congratulations from gray, ga. On a great buck. Go get his running partner.


----------



## Defcon15 (Sep 23, 2009)

congrats, awesome buck! good luck going after the other one.


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Sep 23, 2009)

very nice great buck


----------



## tinker141 (Sep 23, 2009)

Straight up Stud ! Congrats DLD


----------



## kcausey (Sep 24, 2009)

You just got me fired up....heading to the Monroe Honey Hole asap!!!


----------



## Gut_Pile (Sep 24, 2009)

Man what a buck!!!! Congrats to you!


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Sep 24, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Sep 24, 2009)

Congrats on a stud Monroe County Buck!!!! Tim


----------



## doublelungdriller (Sep 24, 2009)

kcausey said:


> You just got me fired up....heading to the Monroe Honey Hole asap!!!



go get'm

good luck!!!


----------



## chelsey (Sep 24, 2009)

Congrats Dad !


----------



## Rob (Sep 24, 2009)

Wow - awesome buck!  Congratulations


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Sep 24, 2009)

Gonna be a new #2 or #3 for the county with a bow!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## j.irvin (Sep 24, 2009)

Man, he would've been a hoss next year!  Just kidding, no way I would've let that one walk!  Congrats!!


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 24, 2009)

Brute of a deer!!!

Way to go!


----------



## Racor (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice looking buck.


----------



## bigrob82 (Sep 24, 2009)

awsome congrats man


----------



## the_sharpshooter (Sep 24, 2009)

hey man great buck... i am guessing his age is probably 3 1/2 to 4 1/2 years old. again congrats.


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 24, 2009)

WoW!!  What a buck!!  Congrats, dude!!!


----------



## Rare Breed (Sep 25, 2009)

That's a beast congrats.


----------



## Deerhead (Sep 25, 2009)

WOW great buck congratulations!  You are the man!

I’ll be a few miles away looking for his uncle.  You have one more buck tag good luck!


----------



## Katera73 (Sep 25, 2009)

Awesome buck congrats!!!!!


----------



## Meriwether Bone Collector (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice bow kill!


----------



## DCHunter (Sep 25, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## AliBubba (Sep 25, 2009)

Great looking buck! Congrats...


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 25, 2009)

Congrats!!


----------



## doublelungdriller (Oct 12, 2009)

thanks again yall.

here are a few close up pictures of the rack now while it's drying out for the pope & young measure. (60 days)


----------



## Perkins (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh man! that is awesome! great deer D. Congrats on the fine bow kill.


----------



## DRB1313 (Oct 12, 2009)

Dang! How did I miss this thread. Awesome buck man, Congrats!!!


----------



## Webbslinger (Oct 13, 2009)

That is one very nice buck Double Lung!!! Congrats my man.


----------



## outdoorgirl (Oct 13, 2009)

NICE!!! Congrats!!


----------



## GANoles09 (Oct 14, 2009)

Nice buck man!!! looked  like your using a hoyt alphamax?


----------



## The Buck Wizard (Oct 15, 2009)

AWESOME BUCK!!!!!!!


----------



## ju015dd (Oct 15, 2009)

very nice


----------

